# Dash Warning light Benima Perseo 2005



## Mabel710 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
I have a red warning light showing. Benima Perseo 710 CCX, Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 2005. 

The light is not on the dash display, its on a switch panel below the Tacho, behind the wiper switch. The Fiat manual suggests it is the 'Fiat Alarm' acitvated by the key fob. But we don't have that alarm - we have a Van-Bitz alarm fitted. ( Nothing in the Van Bitz manual?) I've tried various ignition switch settings, but it still stays on?

On another forum someone suggested it might be something to do with an electric step - but we dont have one? I wonder if one was fitted & removed and now the relay has jammed. If so does anyone know where the fuse/relay is? 
The useless Benimar manual says it is under the dash, but their diagram bears no relationship to the fuse boxes under the dash.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Dear Mabel! There is nothing in the Van Bitz manual about the indicator light to tell you when the rear steadies are down, as neither the rear steadies or the indicator light, to tell you that they're down, are nothing to do with the Strikeback :lol: 

I hope that this clears up your confusion :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## Mabel710 (Feb 9, 2012)

Eddie - thanks for that? I am however more confused as I didn't mention rear steadies!

Are you saying that this is a warning light for rear steadies?

I simply mentioned the Van Bitz system in the context of Alarms:-

_The Fiat manual suggests it is the 'Fiat Alarm' acitvated by the key fob. But we don't have that alarm - we have a Van-Bitz alarm fitted. ( Nothing in the Van Bitz manual?) _[/size

Are you therefore suggesting there is a switch on the rear steadies which activates the warning light?

I will grovel under the rear end & have a look (when all this snow has gone!)

Thanks again

Jeremy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Educated guess! Van Bitz had the misfortune of selling Benimar motorhomes for 18 months or so about ten years ago!

It may not be the indicator for that, if not post a photo or email it to [email protected]

I will be away from the office due to the Excel show until a week next Monday from the end of today so there may be a delay

Eddie


----------



## Mabel710 (Feb 9, 2012)

Eddie you are an absolute star! 

It was the rear steadies, one was not quite pinched up to the housing so had not depressed the switch. Bingo!! (I can blame the wife as she won't read this!!) I have been trying to sort this problem since June last year- Doh! 

I gather from your reply that you are not a fan of Benimar? May I ask why? We quite like ours!

Whatever I am very grateful to you - AND your alarm system works perfectly for us, so thanks again!

Jeremy


----------

